

Tokyo cabinet database - things made wrong - helwr
http://www.ioremap.net/node/233

======
david927
Tokyo Cabinet database - things made right.

Almost all of the points that made TC unacceptable for him make it perfect for
me. And what he doesn't mention is that it's stable as hell and fast as fuck.
Don't call it 'wrong', call it 'wrong for you'.

------
drobilla
Fourth and fifth are not actually true for some of the database types...

